# reformatting dell laptop



## mommel (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi my daughter left her dell laptop that she got a year ago for her little sister but it is completely mess up she had dial up thru bell south, not cable mod. and most things i can not get into. I have a hp and reformat it no problem but i have no idea how to do this to a dell i have all the disc if any one can send me a step by step on how to reformat to the orginal like when you first take it out of the box i would be so grateful. 
thank you so much time in this. :sayyes

I posted on help to reformat, unfortunately i forgot to include this bit of information. The disc I have are the Drivers and Utilities for reinstalling dell 1000 system software, drivers and utlilites for in stalling wirless, application for reinstalling sonic mydvd,aplication for installing syberling power dvd can any of these help me in reformatting the computor, I also have a hp which i can reformatt no problem but this is a laptop and dell i have no clue. thank you again for all your help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you have the Dell Restore Disk(s) it should be a simple matter to set it back to like new condition. Just insert Disk #1 and follow the instructions. It may ask if you want to do a full restore or a repair. 

If you run into problems, note them and post them here. 

And welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The restore disks may be available from Dell. If not, maybe you can find them on ebay. Otherwise you'll have to do a fresh load of Windows then download all of the drivers from Dell. 

Does your daughter want to learn Linux?

Anyone else have an idea? :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When the laptop FIRST powers on, does it say anything at the bottom like "Press F2 for system recovery" or anything of that sort? That's usually necessary in order to reinstall the OS and restore the system to a freshly built state. If not, try doing as Yustr suggested and power on with the first recovery disc in the drive. If you don't have the discs you'll want to contact Dell support for replacements.


----------

